# Bunnies and Cupcakes



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

(I still come around, and view threads. I've been limited to how long i can have web browsing time...>.>)










So, earlier I took the cubs to a small animal rescue in Ruffville....Saiberia (facepalm)...he played his usual trick when he picked up this rabbit (brown) and wanted to take it home. All it took was a moment of silence before he fell to the ground and threw a loud, and noisy fit. 
But that's his character, and since he's cute i decided to get him that rabbit, but then Tyberius thought that if his "brother" could get one then he should be able also, but we didn't know this until we were out of the door and saw a whole rear end poking from his mouth. Nice way to carry bunnies huh?








On top of that they got a new "indestructible" ball...i wonder how long that'll last.
So here we are with two new bunnies. Rascal wasn't at the headquarters at the time.
(In the background is just a portioned view of a room in the Go Puppy Headquarters)
Saiberia is the tabby tiger cub, and Tyberius is the lion cub, lovely boys indeed.









The bunnies names are Kibbles (brown boy) and Cupcake (grey female)
Kay, that's all. Luv you guys!







​


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Dang girl you got his tiger stripes perfect!They look really good!
Have you ever thought about entering one of those contests writing childrens books?I bet you would win


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Dang girl you got his tiger stripes perfect!They look really good!
> Have you ever thought about entering one of those contests writing childrens books?I bet you would win


I entered one while i wasyounger about a lioncub who wanted to bake a cake for his mom and won first place. Afterwards i didn't enter in any more. 
Thanks so much! I've been trying to improve with every art piece that i put out. It's become very fun again


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Annie, I am lovin this and Lisa is right you totally nailed the tiger stripes, I do love the mischiveious look on Tyberius' face. The bunnies are way to cute. Huggles


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Annie, I am lovin this and Lisa is right you totally nailed the tiger stripes, I do love the mischiveious look on Tyberius' face. The bunnies are way to cute. Huggles


Thank you soooo much momma Tye! Remember the old Tyberius? You're one of the few people who've watched Go Puppy change hahahaha!


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

I love that, hope to read more and the drawings are just awsome:clap:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That is just one of the cutest pictures. You should go to work drawing for Disney!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love the bunnies, you should draw a big bunny character.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm with Holly on this one, you should work for Disney :woof: Totally adorable pic girl thanks so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Good call on working for Disney. I wonder if they have some kind of scholarship program or something for young artists. Don't forget us when you're rich and famous, BSE.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

You are just awesome as usual :clap: I definitely think Disney would take you in a heartbeat


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes Annie, I thought he looked different, didn't wanna say anything, you know how it is when you get old, the memory starts fading, lol. Wait no you wouldn't know that  Huggles girl, you just keep rockin on with ya bad self, one day I know there will be a Go Puppy book


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

coalchunk said:


> I love that, hope to read more and the drawings are just awsome:clap:


Thank you! Yeah, there's def more in the future. 



American_Pit13 said:


> That is just one of the cutest pictures. You should go to work drawing for Disney!


I plan to, after i have my hand in the show ring with a couple of breeds first. 



Shes Got Heart said:


> I love the bunnies, you should draw a big bunny character.


I should lol! 



kg420 said:


> I'm with Holly on this one, you should work for Disney :woof: Totally adorable pic girl thanks so much for sharing it with us.


Thanks so much girl! I'm happy to have shared it 



aus_staffy said:


> Good call on working for Disney. I wonder if they have some kind of scholarship program or something for young artists. Don't forget us when you're rich and famous, BSE.


Oh, i'm not that kind of person so i'll never forget you guys! I'll have to see what Disney does for young artists.



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> You are just awesome as usual :clap: I definitely think Disney would take you in a heartbeat


You think so? That's so awesome! 



apbtmom76 said:


> Oh yes Annie, I thought he looked different, didn't wanna say anything, you know how it is when you get old, the memory starts fading, lol. Wait no you wouldn't know that  Huggles girl, you just keep rockin on with ya bad self, one day I know there will be a Go Puppy book


Hahaha, yeah they got their official makeover sometime earlier this year. Huggles! Thankies!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ooooo Annie check into the Disney thing, omg you could totally do that and have a cartton show or something made, I wanna hear all about it when you talk to them


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> ooooo Annie check into the Disney thing, omg you could totally do that and have a cartton show or something made, I wanna hear all about it when you talk to them


I found this site, gonna look around it more. Disney Fine Art I'll def share with you


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OOOO very cool Annie, you can do it, I know you can, you are so very talented, Disney would be insane not to give you a chance


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> OOOO very cool Annie, you can do it, I know you can, you are so very talented, Disney would be insane not to give you a chance


Yeah...i hope that when i settle down they'd give me a spot in their art cove lol. I want to show dogs around the world first though, my main interest being the AM Akita and English BT.
APBTs as always, are lovely too.

btw http://www.pixar.com/companyinfo/jobs/grads.html


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nisse, I love your work, as always. You are doing wonderful, coming out of your small slump (being bored with drawing), and I'm proud of the come back you're making. If Disney don't sign you, I'm sure Pixar and other animations like Dream Works would be more than happy to have you on their team!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Nisse, I love your work, as always. You are doing wonderful, coming out of your small slump (being bored with drawing), and I'm proud of the come back you're making. If Disney don't sign you, I'm sure Pixar and other animations like Dream Works would be more than happy to have you on their team!


Yeah, it def. got boring...thank you so much auntie 
I'm currently reading up on their job positions, and how to apply for them....yay!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OOO I forgot about Pixar mah, Annie them or Dream WOrks would be awesome as well. and slumps happen is nice to see you doing what you love. HUggles, I know it will work out.


----------

